# What is the best book on male emotions?



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

From a man's perspective.
I have read a lot of books but being a woman I cannot judge if they are good or bad... and my husband is actually not interested in discussing those books with me *lol*

I have read an astonishing statement: "Men don't know how to answer the question "how are you?". They can answer question like "What did you do?", but don't know how to answer that question". Is that true?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Is there one set of male emotions? My husband can answer how are you questions just fine. Great! I landed a gig. Busy day. How about you?

Don't know how to answer a question? That's kinda daffy.


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> Don't know how to answer a question? That's kinda daffy.


Well, a _male_ author said so. *lol* I don't remember what that book was called, something I found among the recommended books on amazon ("look inside", didn't even read the whole book).

It wasn't to scientific a book but at least the person who said so was a man and I figured it might be true because my husband likes to answer "how are you questions" with "I did this and that" or a stereotypical "fine".


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> Is there one set of male emotions?


Well not really, but a man who is disappointed, talking about this with eight different friends over the phone while indulging in a box of icecream and watching a sad love movie is rather unusual.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

men have emotions?

Do you mean men like this?










Or real men, like this?










?


----------



## I'll make tea (Oct 11, 2013)

In all honesty. I think the first photo is just so sweet.
Nothing more attractive to me than a man who loves to be a daddy.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll make tea said:


> Well not really, but a man who is disappointed, talking about this with eight different friends over the phone while indulging in a box of icecream and watching a sad love movie is rather unusual.


There is a class of people for whom this is usual?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Constable Odo said:


> men have emotions?
> 
> Do you mean men like this?
> 
> ...


Look at that kids eye. He's petrified.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Look at that kids eye. He's petrified.


Yup. That's the face of irreparable nipple confusion.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

NobodySpecial said:


> Is there one set of male emotions? My husband can answer how are you questions just fine. Great! I landed a gig. Busy day. How about you?
> 
> Don't know how to answer a question? That's kinda daffy.


It's easy to do when the answer is a positive one. When you're having a crappy day/week/life and people ask you though, most men will clam up about it.

How often do we hear some variation of it right on this board that "whining is unattractive?" To a lot of guys, expressing any kind of dissatisfaction about anything IS whining.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> It's easy to do when the answer is a positive one. When you're having a crappy day/week/life and people ask you though, most men will clam up about it.
> 
> How often do we hear some variation of it right on this board that "whining is unattractive?" To a lot of guys, expressing any kind of dissatisfaction about anything IS whining.


Shut up and quitcher*****in'.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mrs. Conan learned to stop asking so much after the ten millionth "Tired".

Usually asked after a 12 or more hour day.

I definitely like being asked what I'd like to do or have for dinner.

My favorite lately is coming home to find her dressed up like Batgirl.

Not much conversation those days.

Afterwards, we talk about everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Constable Odo said:


> men have emotions?
> 
> Do you mean men like this?
> 
> ...


I grew up helping my extended family log.

I would have my kid out cutting with me.

The first guy gives me the creeps honestly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

